# Black Hubcap Chev Emblems



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Slowly working on blacking things out. Side markers from grafxwerks should be here Wednesday at the latest (awhh yeah)

I didn't really like the look of the entire hubcaps blacked out, so I just popped the Chev emblems out and painted them black with the touch up paint.

I know that a lot of users frequently mention using plastidip. Is there any reason why plastidip would be more beneficial than touch up paint?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

looks good bruh! Does anybody know if it would be possible and look good if one were to use touch up paint to do the bigger front and back chevy emblems? Also how close in color is the white plastidip to the summit white car color? Would grafxwerks be the better option?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

of course it's possible to paint your emblems. and the "look good" well that's up to you. If you take your time and paint it well, it'll look just fine.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Well Mahoney thing is touch up paint is very thin, and is used for ... "touch ups" it would look horrible if you decided to do such a large area with that paint. Also on so many users mentioning the use of plati-dip. It is because it is simply the best option out there for a do it yourself-er, on top of the fact that it is easy to apply, it does not take half as much time to prep, and it is REMOVABLE!!! Always keep your options open.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> looks good bruh! Does anybody know if it would be possible and look good if one were to use touch up paint to do the bigger front and back chevy emblems? Also how close in color is the white plastidip to the summit white car color? Would grafxwerks be the better option?


If your thinking about plasti-dipping your emblems just save yourself the time, and get the vinyls from grahpx. Leave plasti-dip for the big projects. As far as it being close to the summit white. It should be **** close with the cars being new they do not have alot of UV damage to the paint yet.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

did mine last week.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> If your thinking about plasti-dipping your emblems just save yourself the time, and get the vinyls from grahpx. Leave plasti-dip for the big projects. As far as it being close to the summit white. It should be **** close with the cars being new they do not have alot of UV damage to the paint yet.


What would classify as a big project? The rims I guess? Does using plastidip on things like the emblems require a lot of prep work? No just spraying it on them and voila?! I thought I read that trying to put the vinyls on the emblems were a big pain in the butt and usually end up having creases and such in them? Anybody willing to do a how-to video of putting on the graphxwerks vinyls on the emblems? haha


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> What would classify as a big project? The rims I guess? Does using plastidip on things like the emblems require a lot of prep work? No just spraying it on them and voila?! I thought I read that trying to put the vinyls on the emblems were a big pain in the butt and usually end up having creases and such in them? Anybody willing to do a how-to video of putting on the graphxwerks vinyls on the emblems? haha


Its not too bad. I messed my front one up a bit but my girlfriends came out perfect. Just take your time and it should turn out great.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What would classify as a big project? The rims I guess? Does using plastidip on things like the emblems require a lot of prep work? No just spraying it on them and voila?! I thought I read that trying to put the vinyls on the emblems were a big pain in the butt and usually end up having creases and such in them? Anybody willing to do a how-to video of putting on the graphxwerks vinyls on the emblems? haha


Personally I'd consider anything that makes any major changes (retrofitting for HIDs for example), and takes a while to do would be a big project.

Plastidip on the Front/Rear bowties will be a lot more difficult/annoying than vinyl. First you'll have to mask everything off, and secondly since the gold part is beveled, you're going to have to worry about getting plastidip on the gold, but not the chrome etc. It's more tedious than anything. Personally, if you're handy with a knife, just get a sheet of vinyl and cut it out yourself, or grab the precut ones from grafxwerks. Mine went on just fine - the front is a little messed up but the back is fine. The only reason I messed up the one side is because I misted wayyy too much, and it was probably a little too cold out. Took about 10 minutes to put on both! Honestly, it comes with instructions, and has things to hold on to while you apply it so you never actually touch the vinyl itself. It's pie!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the great input guys. Muchly appreciated!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good thing about plastidip is you screw up our don't like it and it peels right off. You have a black car so pastidip all day!


----------

